# Dissertation Research-Olympic Legacy!



## Fatkins (28 November 2012)

Hi guys, 

With the support of Dodson & Horrell we are conducting a questionnaire on horse and rider diets.

It takes about 12 mins to fill in and there's a chance to win a full dietary consultation with a leading D&H nutritionist 

We'd be really grateful if you could fill in the survey below:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Warwickshire_College_Nutrition_Survey-Horse_and_Rider


We have also posted on D&H's facebook wall....if you would be kind enough to like this post then we would be extremely grateful 
The post is written by 'Ellie Maguire'

Thank you all so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

